# Headbadge Installation?



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Jen Green headbadge that I need to install on a steel frame. Frame is already painted.

What process/tools do you guys use to install these things.

The badge has two small holes for screws. Similar to this:










Thanks in advance.

LP


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I swapped the badge on my SC Superlight. The OE badge was held in place by some rubber glue that closely resembled snot. Cleaned up the paint and used some JB Weld on the new badge. Zipp tied it in place and used a toothpick to clean up whatever squeezed out.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought about that as an option, but those tabs seem to be calling for screws. I was thinking that I would just drill two very small holes and then run a tap through the holes and bolt on the headbadge using your method for additional adhesion.

I don't have a small enough tap right now. Not even sure that step is necessary.

LP


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

When I took the badge off the old bike it was held on with rivets, did not want to be drilling extra holes in my headtube though, so JB Weld to the rescue. Gotta hold at least as good as the snot SC used.
On a steel frame a few small holes should not hurt anything.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

lanpope said:


> What process/tools do you guys use to install these things.


A drill, and a bit. Followed by a tap. Then two screws. All preceded by a sping loaded center punch.

Tape the badge up there.. get it straight. Hit the top hole with the aforementioned punch. Remove badge, drill, tap hole, re-mount badge with that one hole. Repeat for second hole.

If need be, enlarge hole in badge so you can 'fudge' the straightness if need be (hole larger than threads, smaller than bolt head).

I think 4-40 is a good size.. too lazy to go out and look.

-Schmitty-


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

If you're worried about asthetics, grind down the threads on the screws and jb weld them in place too. Or if the screw holes are just like the pic your supplied, you could grind off the holes, then they won't be begging for screws.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Contact Jen. She has all taps, screws, and bits in stock ready to go. It's slick when it's all done, and it's the proper way to do it.


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

*3M Scotch Double-Sided Mounting Tape*










I have been using 3M's Mounting Tape to place head badges on my bikes. Haven't had any problems in the four years of use, it cost little money, and doesn't mar up the frame. It is easy to remove the badge from the frame by cutting the foam between the adhesive with a razor blade and then remove the adhesive with some alcohol. Gary fisher and other companies uses a similar product to mount their badges.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My Jen Green headbadge is mounted with screws. However, I didn't install it. It was installed by the frame builder, Kent Eriksen.


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

It sounds like Schmitty's got it right. 
Here's my Greene Waltworks badge, installed by Walt


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Two options as I see it.

Drill and tap it out, or get some really good automotive double sided tape. 

If your in NM I could let you borrow the drill and tap. One word of caution however don't break the tap....


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

.

Head tube badges are standard offerings on our frames and they are all drilled, tapped and then screwed in with locktite.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

CBaron said:


> .


More pics of this bike please!

We'll get back to the headbadge business later. 

LP


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

lanpope said:


> More pics of this bike please!
> 
> We'll get back to the headbadge business later.
> 
> LP


Here are some photos of the bike. We made it for the NAHBS 08' and I've been riding it for the passed 2 yrs. Someone recently offered to purchase it from my and I'm going to take them up on it. So before it leaves my possession I'll probably do a big write up on it in this forum (or 29er). This bike has quite a bit of history to it both for our me personally and our company.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man, I love that bike. The finish is fantastic. Can't wait to read your write up.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

i use 2/56 buttonhead allen bolts.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

That bike and finish are FANTASTIC!! One of my favorite bikes I have ever seen... very very cool... write up please!


----------

